# Emotionally attached and sentimental value



## Clouds4Days (18/4/16)

Good day fellow vapors. 
Here is one too talk about.
Everyday I seen new adds in the classifieds people flogging vape goodies.
My question is what piece of hardware are you attached to that no matter what you will never flog it, and if possible give a reason?

Guess I created this thread so I should start.
Well off the bat I'm new to vaping so my gear is all pretty new but if I had to pick one piece of hardware it would be my rx200. 
Purley because at low watts it has good battery life and if I wanna crank it up it can handle that too. It's basically all round dam good.

Vape on...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rebel (18/4/16)

My cloupor Gt cause it is a performer, it never let's me down and also it is the mod I won in a competition

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (18/4/16)

My Vtc mini, small lightweight and packs a huge punch for a single 18650. My go to mod for any situation

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/4/16)

I have a few... will do some pics and come back and post...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (18/4/16)

My one and only Reo Grand.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/4/16)

rogue zombie said:


> My one and only Reo Grand.



And why?... I know it's a Reo but maybe there is more to it?


----------



## rogue zombie (18/4/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> And why?... I know it's a Reo but maybe there is more to it?



Basically, because I basically killed it (abused it, shorted it)... Then rebuilt it and renewed it.
I have therefore formed a massive attachment to it because of this - I usually just break things, and they stay broken.

This, and because I know EXACTLY how it ticks, and can diagnose any few issues that may arise.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (18/4/16)

Well, I have lots of mods that I'll keep for as long as they function due to practical reasons (most are mechs, all are squonkers).

But the OP title asks for those with emotional value and sentimental attachment, so here's mine...




As a REO grand, it will function long after civilization as we know it collapses and I will be able to trade REO's for land.

This one, however, is my "special" mod - a devil may care companion that's been with me through some very intense moments travelling abroad (anyone else ever lost your wife in a spice bazaar in Old Delhi or been given the ol' "you must buy this carpet" shakedown in a back room in Cairo?). The stories he could tell you would curdle your milk (or have you spitting it out through your nose from laughter).

This mod knows me better than any other one I've every owned.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stevape;) (18/4/16)

I also have to say my Reo I know its only been like a month or so but if you ever looked at that car you know that special one you know you cant afford but still would love one. Well that was a Reo grand from me. Then in a trade a Reo in my life became a reality.
In the short time I have had it the I have grown so close to it its scary. One thing I can assure you the fun has just begun

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/4/16)

Probably the device I am most emotionally attached to has to be original Avril the REO Grand engraved all over by Jacques Herbst (aka Hands). She started out as a SL/LP REO with an engraved door... when I first saw the door finished I know we would need an all over engraving job and ordered a Tumbled LP from Rob... and it went straight to @hands when it arrived...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/4/16)

Two more REO's that will never be sold or leave the Vape Cave are my two modified and stabilised wood inlay REO Grands done by John Bensley (aka @Genosmate).




Added to the no sale list are my Wood JB mods and Casper also by John...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/4/16)

I'm hanging on to this piece of garbage because it's what got me started. Those cigalikes before it were just toys, they don't count

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Pixstar (18/4/16)

My Subox Mini, my first device. Still use it, although not as often. Also my first Goblin Mini.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee (18/4/16)

And this is what finally broke my 3 pack a day habit, this bad boy I will never let go of, it has a very special place in my heart.

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Pixstar (18/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Probably the device I am most emotionally attached to has to be original Avril the REO Grand engraved all over by Jacques Herbst (aka Hands). She started out as a SL/LP REO with an engraved door... when I first saw the door finished I know we would need an all over engraving job and ordered a Tumbled LP from Rob... and it went straight to @hands when it arrived...
> View attachment 51704
> View attachment 51705
> View attachment 51706
> View attachment 51707


Damn those are nice!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/4/16)

I have owned a few REO Woodvils in my time and have been cajoled and nagged into selling them... and only two remain... both are stabilsed... the Salmon coloured one I bought off the Reosmods web site in one of the famous sales... and the other was quite special in that the wood was procured by a mate on ECF by the name of Gil (and sometimes pops in here to ecigssa to say hello - aka @Unsure). He sent the wood to Rob and I asked Rob if he would make me a special Woodvil which graciously agreed to do. And that's the blue one!

I have been tempted to sell the Salmon coloured one but everytime I get her to take picture a for an advert I can't quite do it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/4/16)

Maria the 91% Russian authentic and the Sigelei 20W was my first real vape love!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/4/16)

Nice equipment my vaping family. Wow and here I'm ranting and raving about my ol common rx200. Hahaha 
But this is what I like. Digging in that bottom draw and pulling out all those old faithful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/4/16)

Two of my most expensive mods I have battled to "bond" with... they are both fantastic performers... but they just haven't really worked their way into my heart... the Custom Classic (Cee Cee) Mod and the Lil Pinch.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/4/16)

@Rob Fisher Now I know why rob from Reo mods got tired and retired. He couldn't keep up with all your orders. Hahahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## kyle_redbull (18/4/16)

Wow some stunning Reo's... @Rob Fisher just wow. I've heard vaping a Reo versus anything else is just not the same and once you've tried it you will never go back to a normal mod? Is this correct?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/4/16)

And two REO Grands that I would never sell are my SL/LP's that have probably seen more service than all my other mods and devices put together! These two are family!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/4/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Wow some stunning Reo's... @Rob Fisher just wow. I've heard vaping a Reo versus anything else is just not the same and once you've tried it you will never go back to a normal mod? Is this correct?



While that would have been true a while ago it's no longer true... back in the days when tanks leaked, were a hassle to build and get right, didn't have the power and so on there was no really good vape like a REO... but today we have tanks and mods that give a fantastic vape.

The bottom line is I am *never ever* with a *REO*... and I mean never... I always have one with a fresh rayon wick in a Divo (BF Atty) on top of a REO Grand with an Italian Bottle filled with Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice 9mg and a full battery. And if I could only have one setup this would be it.

But I am loving the Target and Gemini tanks with cCell ceramic coils on top of Snow Wolf Mini's, Minikin and Presa mods... I have different juices (mainly Vapour Mountain XXX) in 5 of them and they have just really outstanding lung hitting flavour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/4/16)

And I'm sure the reliability on these regulated mods now are much better than what they used to be. Which is why Reo also has such a great name. (Just don't drop your regulated mod cause they all made from plastic)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kyle_redbull (18/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> While that would have been true a while ago it's no longer true... back in the days when tanks leaked, were a hassle to build and get right, didn't have the power and so on there was no really good vape like a REO... but today we have tanks and mods that give a fantastic vape.
> 
> The bottom line is I am *never ever* with a *REO*... and I mean never... I always have one with a fresh rayon wick in a Divo (BF Atty) on top of a REO Grand with an Italian Bottle filled with Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice 9mg and a full battery. And if I could only have one setup this would be it.
> 
> But I am loving the Target and Gemini tanks with cCell ceramic coils on top of Snow Wolf Mini's, Minikin and Presa mods... I have different juices (mainly Vapour Mountain XXX) in 5 of them and they have just really outstanding lung hitting flavour.


Very nice thanks Rob. Maybe one day when I get more experience and an understanding of how drippers and Reo's work I'll look at getting one. I just love the look of the woodvils just beautiful.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (18/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> ...
> 
> I have been tempted to sell the Salmon coloured one but everytime I get her to take picture a for an advert *I can't quite do it*.
> 
> View attachment 51712



Yes you can do it Rob, 

So as far as this topic goes, I'm very attached to my Reo's and I would never part with them. Like @rogue zombie mentioned, I know how to fix them if something ever went wrong. But besides that aspect, I love the way they feel in my hand, and the vaping experience is superb for me. 

I have a Clouper GT with a Velocity RDA which I keep at the desk for the juices that aren't all day flavours for me, but are still excellent. And I enjoy this setup too. 

My Evic VT has been relegated to reading new coil builds, so as a coil meter, I'm very attached to her too.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (18/4/16)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm hanging on to this piece of garbage because it's what got me started. Those cigalikes before it were just toys, they don't count
> 
> View attachment 51710



I must admit, I was head over heels in love with my Spinner 2 and Nauti pairs. I loved that combo, they served me well, made me forget about cigarettes.

But a few dud coil packs killed the love.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WARMACHINE (18/4/16)

All my kit. I don't sell any of my hobbies that still interest me. If i gave up vaping then it would all go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (18/4/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> And I'm sure the reliability on these regulated mods now are much better than what they used to be. Which is why Reo also has such a great name. (Just don't drop your regulated mod cause they all made from plastic)



They are. My eVic VTc works like a charm. For months now. I do love it.
But if it died tomorrow, firstly I wouldn't be surprised - I've binned so many mods. Secondly, I would only swear for about half and hour to forty five minutes.

If I lost my Reo, I would probably cry actual tears.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (18/4/16)

rogue zombie said:


> If I lost my Reo, I would probably cry actual tears.


LOL - That is very sad. It is a piece of aluminium with some copper /brass pieces, and can be easily replaced. I can't get emotionally attached to any machines. But all to their own.


----------



## Genosmate (18/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Popped out for supper... Honey I'm home!
> View attachment 51451





Rob Fisher said:


> I have owned a few REO Woodvils in my time and have been cajoled and nagged into selling them... and only two remain... both are stabilsed... the Salmon coloured one I bought off the Reosmods web site in one of the famous sales... and the other was quite special in that the wood was procured by a mate on ECF by the name of Gil (and sometimes pops in here to ecigssa to say hello - aka @Unsure). He sent the wood to Rob and I asked Rob if he would make me a special Woodvil which graciously agreed to do. And that's the blue one!
> 
> I have been tempted to sell the Salmon coloured one but everytime I get her to take picture a for an advert I can't quite do it.
> 
> View attachment 51712


Salmon...........it's pink

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GreenyZA (18/4/16)

BumbleBee said:


> And this is what finally broke my 3 pack a day habit, this bad boy I will never let go of, it has a very special place in my heart.
> 
> View attachment 51711


Holy crap... A lightsabre with a srip tip

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (18/4/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> LOL - That is very sad. It is a piece of aluminium with some copper /brass pieces, and can be easily replaced. I can't get emotionally attached to any machines. But all to their own.



No way man. It's the only vaping device I can fully depend on.

You know with smoking, you buy another pack anytime of the day. With vaping, trues bob, on a Thursday i had 2 working regulated VP's... That night two decided to fail. Sure I went to Vape Club the next day and sorted it out. But for a night a had to draw like hell out of a Ce4 and Evod, trying to get some nic in me.

I don't have these extensive collections like some of you folk, so it's nice to know I have one that won't let me down.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (18/4/16)

rogue zombie said:


> No way man. It's the only vaping device I can fully depend on.
> 
> You know with smoking, you buy another pack anytime of the day. With vaping, trues bob, on a Thursday i had 2 working regulated VP's... That night two decided to fail. Sure I went to Vape Club the next day and sorted it out. But for a night a had to draw like hell out of a Ce4 and Evod, trying to get some nic in me.
> 
> I don't have these extensive collections like some of you folk, so it's nice to know I have one that won't let me down.


So you cry for the nicotine, not the device, now I understand

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz (18/4/16)

My diy chameleon'd SVD and matching Bellus.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## GreenyZA (18/4/16)

Uncle @Rob Fisher Apologies if I derail this thread for a second. Do you have any Reo's you are willing to sell? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (18/4/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> So you cry for the nicotine, not the device, now I understand



lol....

Well, true that, if you look at it like that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/4/16)

GreenyZA said:


> Uncle @Rob Fisher Apologies if I derail this thread for a second. Do you have any Reo's you are willing to sell?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You can find those mods in my other thread that Co insides with this one... crap mods I wanna get rid off... hahaha


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/4/16)

GreenyZA said:


> Uncle @Rob Fisher Apologies if I derail this thread for a second. Do you have any Reo's you are willing to sell?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Will PM you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenyZA (18/4/16)

Thank you Uncle @Rob Fisher


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/4/16)

GreenyZA said:


> Thank you Uncle @Rob Fisher
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Seeing all those beautiful mods of @Rob Fisher does make you feel left out. And all your mods are in such good nic uncle Rob. For me the worst is when you see a mod all beat up. It can drive me insane no matter what mod (unless it's a twisp)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (18/4/16)

Excellent thread @Clouds4Days !
I am enjoying reading the posts. 

On my side it's quite simple. I am attached to my REOs and it's highly unlikely I would sell them. 

Reasons are that I have spent so much time testing out my ideal vape and they give me the best MTL vape. Also, each one has a personality and has travelled with me to so many meetings, friends, vape meets, holidays and business trips. They have been on beaches and boats and inside lighthouses and in the bush. I am quite a sentimental person too so I hang on to those sorts of memories and they get reinforced all the time. 

I do use quite a lot of other gear too but the REOs have a special place.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Chezzig (18/4/16)

My Minikins and Evic Mini's !!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/4/16)

Chezzig said:


> My Minikins and Evic Mini's !!!



And why.... 
They both are good looking mods. And the evic mini is excellent quality for the money.


----------



## zadiac (19/4/16)

Almost all my vape gear .....lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/4/16)

zadiac said:


> Almost all my vape gear .....lol



But which setup do you have that is irreplaceable?


----------



## Spydro (19/4/16)

With something over 70 mods if I got too emotionally attached to them I'd have to hire a bus load of psychotherapists, marriage counselors and bartenders.  
Do know that when they carry me to the fires of hell it'll be a Reo in my hand though. I'll think on it... gather some pics maybe because I know I have Reos that I would never get rid of.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac (19/4/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> But which setup do you have that is irreplaceable?



Almost all of it. I won't sell any of my mods and most of my atties. The atties I don't like, I'll pif, but that would be two or three. I choose very carefully when I buy. I joke about CUD, but I really don't suffer from it. I still use all of my mods, except the tube mods, but I won't sell them.

Edit: I still have my very first Nemesis mod and kayfun mini that @Alex recommended to me. They're still working 100% (although I hate the fire button on the Nemesis)

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Neal (19/4/16)

Old Hana that I still use daily for me. My first box mod, it is not my best, but still retains a cool factor (is green anodised) that I love. That and an old Ego tube with Mini Protank 3 that convinced me vaping could get me off the fags. Any other older gear has been passed on to my son.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## HouseOfVape (19/4/16)

My first dripper , Doge V2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chezzig (19/4/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> And why....
> They both are good looking mods. And the evic mini is excellent quality for the money.


 Ive grown attached to them..  The Minikins look great, Battery lasts really long and they feel good In the hand.. I just love them!!

The Evic mini is just such an awesome run around mod and Ive never had any issues with either of them

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JW Flynn (19/4/16)

For me I have allot of items that would never go, ever!!

The first on this list is the Aspire Nautilis, I hardly ever use it anymore but this was jusst such a good vape after the twisp experience, I will never sell it!
Hades Mech mod, my first and only 26650 mod, this is what I started on with Drippers, I still have all my original Trident drippers, and Magma and even Cerberus 26650 mod. These where awesome!! after these I never really looked back at mouth to lung... 

Then, the Dimitri, dual 18650 parallel mod, The vape of low ohm builds on this thing are just beast!! it sits and waits for me every day at home  this thing and velocity RDA's are just awesome...

And even my daily carry with me drivers are not going anywhere, Koopor plus (200) and Smok X-Cube2, together with tfv4 and griffin!! Love it... best thing for when you are stuck in traffic, hehe... 

The koopor may be replaced with something like an rx200 at tome stage, but we will have to wait and see, perhaps it ends up with the wife instead 

All in all, I think i'm a bit of a hoarder when it comes to my vape kit, I have only vary rarely sold off items, in fact, I think I sold a total of 3 items during my 2 year journey... I just love vaping and the change it has brought to my life, these devices standing on a home built display unit, sit as reminders of where our vape journey started... (lol, don't have the twisps anymore, they are now with a colleagues at work that find them a perfect fit and have not changed to anything else since I sold it to him almost a year ago..)

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (19/4/16)

Billow V2. Still in use and never leaks

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (19/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> While that would have been true a while ago it's no longer true... back in the days when tanks leaked, were a hassle to build and get right, didn't have the power and so on there was no really good vape like a REO... but today we have tanks and mods that give a fantastic vape.
> 
> The bottom line is I am *never ever* with a *REO*... and I mean never... I always have one with a fresh rayon wick in a Divo (BF Atty) on top of a REO Grand with an Italian Bottle filled with Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice 9mg and a full battery. And if I could only have one setup this would be it.
> 
> But I am loving the Target and Gemini tanks with cCell ceramic coils on top of Snow Wolf Mini's, Minikin and Presa mods... I have different juices (mainly Vapour Mountain XXX) in 5 of them and they have just really outstanding lung hitting flavour.



The info I was waiting for on Reos and how the VAPE compares to what us kids are using. 

I want to find a beat up Reo to refurbish. I wont get more than one high end device and a refurbished one wouldnt leave my room never mind the house. A mod to be proud of.



WARMACHINE said:


> All my kit. I don't sell any of my hobbies that still interest me. If i gave up vaping then it would all go.



Same here. Plus my collection isnt huge.


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (19/4/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> For me the worst is when you see a mod all beat up. It can drive me insane no matter what mod (unless it's a twisp)



If you see a beat up Kangertech tank or mod then it's acceptable because the paint always seems to come off

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DaveH (19/4/16)

The very first one I bought was the Justfog (the black one) with the idea of cutting down on cigarettes (not to quit).
After a days use I found I liked vaping and that I had only smoked 8 cigarettes so I went out to buy another one. Ended up with an Ego one mega battery and an Aspire Nautilus tank on top. Two days later had my last cigarette.
My journey had begun. 
Dave

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/4/16)

I love seeing all these old pen style mods. It's awesome. I stopped smoking for a while at 1 stage also on a pen style device the one and only twisp clearo. (But that only lasted about 3 months) Got no picks cause I piffed it begging of this year.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Genosmate (19/4/16)

I have others I might not part with but,the one with the wooden inlays is one of a pair and the plain SL was given to me as a gift,I then proceeded to cut it

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (19/4/16)

My Reo, because it was my first serious expense in the vaping world and got me totally over the last stretch of cravings - still use it on a daily basis as it is my drinking buddy.
My LimeLight e-Pipe, because I received it as a gift from a bunch of awesome members - use it during chill time or when I want to impress young beautiful girls.
My Woodie Squonker, because it was a free gift, hand made by @Genosmate and send all the way from the sticks to Ireland - use it strictly at my electronic work bench.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Spydro (19/4/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> I love seeing all these old pen style mods. It's awesome. I stopped smoking for a while at 1 stage also on a pen style device the one and only twisp clearo. (But that only lasted about 3 months) Got no picks cause I piffed it begging of this year.



From humble beginnings...

I started with KR808 gear (but quickly moved on to the 510 18XXX mech and VV/VW tube mods and rebuildables). Stopping smoking was as easy as just tossing them in the thrash, but I missed the mechanics of it. The so called cig-a-likes is the only thing I saw ads for (Blu - on TV). I did some research, decided the Blu was junk, and at the time these appeared to be much higher rated by folks. So I dove in.

Halo G6 mech batteries (that I only ran with mini tanks... I learned day one that I hate cartos). Somewhere in the boxes of stuff not used is a bunch of new tanks, 2-3 USB/wall chargers, some color coordinated blue/black neck carriers and I think even the boxes they all came in. One of the largest batts is still unused, a backup (in a box someplace). That gives an idea of how short their in use tenure was. 

I went and found mine. Excuse the dust and tanks with joose still in them. When I got my first 510's they were just put in a glasses case, a box and mostly forgotten.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/4/16)

I think I have a new item I'm attached too, actually 2 items. For those who never saw today I received my snow wolf mini and gemini tank. What more do you need. A dam sexy mod with a tank that has the most cleanest and flavour full taste I've ever experienced. 
I'm in vaping heaven right now...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (19/4/16)

I don't think I could let old #1 Reo go. Picture is how I received it, bought used off classifieds. A Mini 2.1 non LP Copper Vein that was already well on its way to be a black Reo along with a brass RM2. It's almost all black now outside with a CV interior. Now days it wears a Chalice III atty, SS Syber tip and aluminum button.






Same with these two brass Mini 1.0's running O-16 atty's. They are the smallest metal Reos running 14500 batts (along with the OG 2011 Mini I have), AND they are the heaviest Reos.









The night crew won't be living with anybody else... an OG VV Grand SV w/IGO's; Traxxx the P67 TRA/Black Anodized that right now is running SA elixir's in a 2013 Cyclone instead of the Hybrid Manta; and The Window, an all black LP/SL Mini 2.1, Nuppin' V2.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/4/16)

@Spydro that P67 looks beautiful. The black door on silver looks amazing.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (19/4/16)

This is thumper. 

She was sent here from Reosmods 2 years ago and is a non LP Grand with unadjusted RM2.

She almost always carries a strong tobacco juice and for the past few months she has sported a 0.45 ohm 29g high set para coil.

She delivers a glorious punch whenever called on.

And she is very special to me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Spydro (19/4/16)

None of the P67's will get very far out of my hands, let alone sight. Ever since I got them at least two are in my in use rotations all day/night every day/night, even while I have been lead astray with the reg mods/tanks. Before the new gear all four where used daily. But it is changing gears mostly back to them with only a couple of the new mods in rotation with them at a time. I rotate 10-12 or more liquids every day/night, so also a lot of mods/atty's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/4/16)

All these beautiful P67's
I'm  with envy.

And @Silver wow. I just love that black and silver combo. Amazing

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (19/4/16)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Spydro (20/4/16)

Last installment for now... the tale of 10 Woodvil's.

Woodvil's were not stock items when I started into Reos back in Aug 2014. So I had to be quick for the first five I bought off classified ads before someone else beat me to them, and paid high prices for some of them. Then I was there early for the F5 war when the new 2015 Woodies sale day finally arrived, and in the end I got four of them, enough to run half of my Nuppin's. I really liked them and used them daily for months. But the P67's have mostly taken over what they once did as smaller form factor flat tops to run any size atty on.






And then along came the one I call Calamity Jane. She's an 18490 Mini that sports a brass RM2 that Robert the Reosmods Master modified just for her. Like her namesake she has had many beaus and shows the effects of being a shady lady of the night with a somewhat warped body with a twisted sag here and there in her door. I was going to make the repairs, restore her to here former beauty. But she had already become my favorite woodie just as is. So I accept her flaws as just her character and better left just as it is. She will not be a slave to anyone else again, but she willingly runs my favorite NET's for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/4/16)

Spydro said:


> Last installment for now... the tale of 10 Woodvil's.
> 
> Woodvil's were not stock items when I started into Reos back in Aug 2014. So I had to be quick for the first five I bought off classified ads before someone else beat me to them, and paid high prices for some of them. Then I was there early for the F5 war when the new 2015 Woodies sale day finally arrived, and in the end I got four of them, enough to run half of my Nuppin's. I really liked them and used them daily for months. But the P67's have mostly taken over what they once did as smaller form factor flat tops to run any size atty on.
> 
> ...



I miss the F5 Wars... those were just epic and so adrenaline filled and exciting... those were good times!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (20/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I miss the F5 Wars... those were just epic and so adrenaline filled and exciting... those were good times!


Yeah ... I fought valiantly for that Salmon coloured Woodvil, but alas....!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spydro (20/4/16)

Andre said:


> Yeah ... I fought valiantly for that Salmon coloured Woodvil, but alas....!



So it's Salmon colored... I was calling it the TT Pink one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/4/16)

Spydro said:


> So it's Salmon colored... I was calling it the TT Pink one.



Now we wait for @Genosmate to chirp in with his 2c worth on the issue!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (20/4/16)

My Reo Grand aka Alexandra PIF'ed to me by RMG, not only a bullet proof vaping device but a daily reminder that there is still good ppl in this world

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Genosmate (20/4/16)

Spydro said:


> So it's Salmon colored... I was calling it the TT Pink one.



Larry,at last I have found an ally in this regard,thankfully neither you or I are colour blind and know pink when we see it

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/4/16)

Genosmate said:


> Larry,at last I have found an ally in this regard,thankfully neither you or I are colour blind and know pink when we see it



Don't make me drive to Knysna!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate (21/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Don't make me drive to Knysna!



You should come at the end of the month as the famous Knysna 'Salmon Loerie' festival is on

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stevape;) (21/4/16)

@Genosmate Is that, that rare Pink Loerie

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Genosmate (21/4/16)

Stevape;) said:


> @Genosmate Is that, that rare Pink Loerie


You and I would call it pink but @Rob Fisher would insist it was salmon.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (21/4/16)

Just to settle things. 
Some idiot typed garbage in this picture. It's all shades of pink:



This is salmon:

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Spydro (21/4/16)

I'd post some pictures of TT Pink, we see a lot of that around this city. But they'd get censored.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/4/16)

This is Salmon!


----------



## Christos (21/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> This is Salmon!
> View attachment 51968
> View attachment 51969
> View attachment 51970
> View attachment 51971


Honestly it does look like a piece of fish turning  might want to put it on ice.

It definately had a Salmon texture.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (21/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> This is Salmon!
> View attachment 51968
> View attachment 51969
> View attachment 51970
> View attachment 51971


Looks suspiciously close to pink Oom Rob!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/4/16)

Stosta said:


> Looks suspiciously close to pink Oom Rob!



Your special discounts just took a turn for the worse!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stosta (21/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Your special discounts just took a turn for the worse!


Did I mention by pink I meant "totally-awesome-much-better-than-any-other-colour-very-close-to-salmon-pink"?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/4/16)

Stosta said:


> Did I mention by pink I meant "totally-awesome-much-better-than-any-other-colour-very-close-to-salmon-pink"?



Wow the discounts magically reappeared!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (21/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Wow the discounts magically reappeared!


Hahaha!


----------



## Genosmate (21/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> This is Salmon!
> View attachment 51968
> View attachment 51969
> View attachment 51970
> View attachment 51971



Well I'm scrolling down the pics waiting for the Salmon and all I see is a Pink Woodvil,is there something wrong with my browser oh masterful tech guru

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie (21/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> This is Salmon!
> View attachment 51968
> View attachment 51969
> View attachment 51970
> View attachment 51971


Pink

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (21/4/16)

After having a good laugh all I can say is: 100's will believe Rob, but 1000's will say he is color blind .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie (21/4/16)

Lol... we joke. 

But I could never own that one, I get hungry for Salmon slithers just looking at it.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (21/4/16)

I think the problem everyone sees pink Is all the people that are not using a Samsung phone or monitor. 
Peeps this month keep a little money aside of your vape budget and get a Samsung product ( like that will ever happen) vape mail over phone/monitor , yeah right.


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (21/4/16)

I come from the Pacific North West. We know salmon.

Ladies and gentlemen...

I present the pink salmon (yep - it's a thing)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/4/16)

Canadians definitely know their salmon, my mom brought this back while visiting her brother in Vancouver in 2000, I'm still waiting for the right moment to crack the seal on this bad boy. I just hope it's pink and not green 

We've munched a few of these already, they're amazing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (21/4/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Canadians definitely know their salmon, my mom brought this back while visiting her brother in Vancouver in 2000, I'm still waiting for the right moment to crack the seal on this bad boy. I just hope it's pink and not green
> 
> We've munched a few of these already, they're amazing!
> 
> View attachment 52056



Heh - this is a staple of our diet.

In fact, it's so ingrained in our culture that there is a suburb of Vancouver called Coquitlam, which is a native language word for "place that smells of drying fish". It was the area's first massive scale fish processing depot (pre-western occupation) and we locals still hunt for the best Coquitlam salmon - either smoked or barbecued in the traditional way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/4/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Heh - this is a staple of our diet.
> 
> In fact, it's so ingrained in our culture that there is a suburb of Vancouver called Coquitlam, which is a native language word for "place that smells of drying fish". It was the area's first massive scale fish processing depot (pre-western occupation) and we locals still hunt for the best Coquitlam salmon - either smoked or barbecued in the traditional way.
> 
> View attachment 52060


That's going to be my first stop if I ever find myself in Vancouver, and then I need to find those dark chocolate covered espresso beans that came back with my mom

Reactions: Like 1


----------

